# Erfahrungsbericht Naloo Hill Bill 24 ...und ähnliche Bikes



## kletterman (1. November 2020)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde,

Unser Großer (6,5 Jahre 123cm groß, Schrittlänge 54cm) braucht ein neues Radel. Er fährt bisher ein Kubike 20, das nun an den kleinen Bruder übergeben wird. Einsatzzweck sind leichte Trails, Flowtrails im Bikepark, leichtere Touren und der Weg zur Eisdiele  

Nach einiger Recherche haben wir uns ein bisschen auf das Naloo Hill Bill in 24 mit 11-fach eingeschossen. Leider findet man recht wenig Infos oder Erfahrungsberichte darüber. Da ich aber hier beim Querlesen schon des Öfteren den Namen entdeckt habe, wollte ich mal nach eurer Meinung zu dem Rad fragen. Seid ihr damit zufrieden? Wie setzt ihr das Rad ein und von wann bis wann sind eure Kids am damit zurecht gekommen?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## mjm (2. November 2020)

Hey! Also wir sind total zufrieden mit dem Rad. Der Umstieg bei uns kam von einem Early Rider Belter Trail 16". Der kurze ist damit direkt gefahren als ob er schon immer damit fährt. Von der Größe her sind unsere Kids ziemlich ähnlich. Wir nutzen es für Touren auf befestigten und unbefestigten Waldwegen. Wenn du noch fragen hast, dann kannst du gerne fragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeatBoxKing (3. November 2020)

@mjm : Mit welcher Innenbeinlänge habt ihr den Umstieg gemacht?
Danke und viele Grüße 
Björn


----------



## kletterman (3. November 2020)

Super! Vielen Dank für die Info. Wie kommt ihr denn mit dem tiefen Tretlager zurecht?

Leider ist die 11-Fach Version momentan überall ausverkauft (wie auch ganz viele andere Modelle in dem Preissegment....).


----------



## mjm (8. November 2020)

@BeatBoxKing : das kann ich leider nicht sagen. Er war aber ca. 113cm groß und hat ich würde mal sagen normale Beine.
@kletterman : er kommt gut damit zurecht. Wir haben allerdings kürzere kurbeln von kania angeschraubt


----------

